# Data could not be retrieved fro the external data source



## CorporateCutie (Sep 26, 2013)

the full error message says"Data could not be retrieved from the external data source.  Error message returned by the external data source:  Query (31, 23) the level '&[Move]' object was not found in the cube when the string, [ALL_WORK_ORDERS]. [REQUEST CLASS 2]. &[Move], was parsed"I have a bunch of charts/graphs/slicers that have been created on a worksheet via a powerpivot input.....we are wanting to change the data source to another sheet....but after i load the new data source and close the powerpivot window and go back to the slicers to refresh...i get the above error...PLEASE ADVISE


----------

